# azuls



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

my little monster'z....









1st pic is the day after i got them
2nd is day 12

2nd one.................

omg 2nd one's to big.....grrrrr

ok....here it is.....lol


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

intresting looking little buggers,going to google them and check them out.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2009)

lol At first I had no idea what they were but then I came across them on youtube of all places. Peacock bass right? Cute little buggars....for now


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

google Cichla Piquiti (azul)

here is a adult......(not my pic)


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Those fish are amazing..

What size tank do you have them in?


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Those fish are amazing..
> 
> What size tank do you have them in?


120 right now....4x2x2


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Sweet man-
I have been considering these myself lately......
Look forward to updated pics as they grow.....

Whats their diet right now?


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

AKSkirmish said:


> Sweet man-
> I have been considering these myself lately......
> Look forward to updated pics as they grow.....
> 
> Whats their diet right now?


feeder and bloodworms


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Nice, they will outgrow that tank in a matter of months!


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

azuls are my favorite








how did you get soo many?? theyre close to impossible to find especially that small


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

sapir said:


> azuls are my favorite
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not this year......


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

Nice pick, I love Azuls...... They're going to look awesome when they start growing out. What's your plans for them?


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Those are going to be beauties!!!


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

roccov12345 said:


> Nice pick, I love Azuls...... They're going to look awesome when they start growing out. What's your plans for them?


going to go to a 240....one's i buy a new one....in a month or 2

here a update pic


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

Dude, that's going to be a stunning tank! About how big are they right now? Actually look like they put on noticeable size in less than a month. If I had the chance to get a tank that big, these would be my first choice. Keep us posted!!


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

like 4.5" i would think


----------

